# Need to Reformat HD/Unpartition Drives



## pegleg (May 1, 2004)

I have niece's computer here - without any original disks. It is a generic computer. I have Windows 98 SE to use for it since it is no longer on any other computer. 

C drive is 2 GB; D drive is 8 GB. C drive is maxed. I would like to reformat the HD and remove the partition. Any Suggestions?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

In this example we are removing two partitions from a hard drive.In this example, however, there is one primary DOS partition (C: ) and one Extended DOS partition with a Logical DOS drive (D: ) on it. When removing partitions it is best to remove them in this order:

Logical DOS Drive, First
Extended DOS Partition, Second 
Primary DOS Partition, Last

Below are the complete instructions to walk you through the process of removing existing partitions on your hard drive.

1.) Insert the Startup/Boot disk in the floppy disk drive, restart your computer. When the Microsoft Windows 98/95 Startup menu is displayed, select the Start computer without CD-ROM support menu option, and then press Enter.

At a command prompt, type fdisk, and then press Enter.

2.) The first screen you will see will ask you - Do you wish to enable large disk support?

Press Y and then press Enter. This will enable the FAT32 file system

3.) After you press Enter, the following fdisk Options menu is displayed:

1. Create DOS partition or Logical DOS Drive 
2, Set active partition 
3. Delete partition or Logical DOS Drive 
4. Display partition information 
5, Change current fixed disk drive

**Note** that the 5th option is available only if you have two physical hard disks in the computer.

4.) Press 3 to select the Delete partition or Logical DOS Drive menu option, and then press Enter.

5.) After you press Enter, the following fdisk Options menu is displayed:

1, Delete Primary DOS Partition 
2. Delete Extended DOS Partition 
3. Delete Logical DOS Drive(s) in the Extended DOS Partition 
4. Delete Non-DOS Partition

6.) Press 3 to select Delete Logical DOS Drive(s) in the Extended DOS Partition menu option, and then press Enter. 
7.) After you press Enter, you will get the following sentence: What 
drive do you want to delete. Press Z and then press Enter. **Note** Z represents the drive letter that corresponds with your logical drive

8.) The next sentence states Enter Volume Label. If your partition doesn?t have a volume label then leave this blank and press Enter, if it does then type it in and then press Enter.

9.) The next sentence states Are you sure (Y/N). Press Y and then press Enter.

10.) Press ESC twice to get back to the main fdisk menu.

11.) Press 3 to select the Delete partition or Logical DOS Drive menu option, and then press Enter

12.) Press 2 to select Delete Extended DOS Partition menu option, and then press Enter.

13.) After you press Enter, you will get the following sentence: Do you wish to continue (Y/N). Press Y and then press Enter.

14.) Press ESC to get back to the main fdisk menu.

15.) Press 3 to select the Delete partition or Logical DOS Drive menu option, and then press Enter.

16.) Press 1 to select Delete Primary DOS Partition Press Y and then press Enter.

17.) After you press Enter, you will get the following sentence: What primary partition do you want to delete..?). Press 1 and then press Enter.

18.) The next sentence states Enter Volume Label. If your partition doesnt have a volume label then leave this blank and press Enter, if it does then type it in and then press Enter. (It has no label, press Enter)

19.) The next sentence states Are you sure (Y/N). Press Y and then press Enter.

20.) Press ESC to get to the main fdisk menu

21.) You are now ready to create your partition or partitions.

Restart the computer with the Startup diskette.

Creating Partitions:

When the Microsoft Windows 98/95 Startup menu is displayed, select the Start computer without CD-ROM support menu option, and then press Enter.

At a command prompt, type fdisk, and then press Enter.

This Will produce the following screen:

Your computer has a disk larger than 512 MB. This version of Windows includes improved support for large disks, resulting in more efficient use of disk space on large drives, and allowing disks over 2 GB to be formatted as a single drive.

Do you wish to enable large disk support (Y/N)...........? [Y]

Push the Enter key to accept the default [Y] for FAT32. You will get the following menu:

FDISK Options

Current fixed disk drive: 1

Choose one of the following:
__________________________________________________________

1. Create DOS partition or Logical DOS Drive
2. Set active partition
3. Delete partition or Logical DOS Drive
4. Display partition information

Enter choice: [1]

Press Esc to exit FDISK
___________________________________________________________

Press Enter to select the default [1]. The following screen will be displayed:
___________________________________________________________

Create DOS Partition or Logical DOS Drive

Current fixed disk drive: 1

Choose one of the following:

1. Create Primary DOS Partition
2. Create Extended DOS Partition
3. Create Logical DOS Drive(s) in the Extended DOS Partition

Enter choice: [1]

Press Esc to return to FDISK Options
_____________________________________________________________

Again, press Enter to select the default. The following will be displayed
_____________________________________________________________
Create Primary DOS partition

Current fixed disk drive : 1

Verifying drive integrity, xx% complete.

Current fixed disk drive: 1

Do you wish to use the maximum available size for a primary DOS partition and make the partition active (Y/N) ....................? [Y]
______________________________________________________________

At this point you can press the Enter key and make the entire drive one partition, your C: drive

After creating an active partition on the hard drive reboot the computer to the Startup Floppy and format the drive as follows:

When the Microsoft Windows 98/95 Startup menu is displayed, select the Start computer with CD-ROM support menu option, and then press Enter. A letter will be assign to your CD_ROM. Take note of that. At the prompt type the following and press Enter:

format c:

Do not use the /s flag with the format command. We do not want to transfer the system files from the floppy to the hard disk. Windows 98 will not install on the hard disk if it already has the system files on it.

Upon completion of format, press Enter for Volume Label and leave the format utility. Insert the Installation CD into the CD_ROM and at the prompt type:

X:\Win98\Setup

Where X is the letter asssigned to your CD_ROM.

Press Enter. The installation will begin.


----------



## pegleg (May 1, 2004)

I will follow your wonderful instructions after I borrow a startup disk. Will let you know how it goes. 

Thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Win98 SE boot floppy


----------



## pegleg (May 1, 2004)

JSntgRvr - I borrowed a 95 start up disk (all I could find on short notice). I tried to follow the instructions well. Most matched, but I certainly went astray somewhere. The system said this computer does have 2 separate hard drives. Well, after reloading, I have a few problems:

1. The main menu from the start up disk did not have the exact wording you showed, so I did my best (the secondary menus were exact).

2. After getting stuck a couple of times, I thought that I should delete partitions on disc 2 also (probably my big oops). So, now I show only the C drive at 1.xx size. My cd drives are D and E.

3. Also, the computer tells me it cannot find a file vnetbios.vxd.

So, do I now need to start over? Will gladly do that.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You can download the Windows 98SE boot diskette from any of the following:

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml

www.bootdisk.com

It will be easier to remove one of the hard drives and repartition and format both drives independently. See if you can do this.

Now, after removing the partitions, you must restart the computer to repartition the drives. Then you must restart the computer to Format the drives. If you do not restart the computer, Fdisk will fail.

After repartition the drives, at the prompt type the following and press Enter:

Fdisk /Status

This will produce a report on screen. See if you can include this info in a reply.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And I will add this, when doing the download, save to desktop, NOT TO A FLOPPY DISK. The download has to be executed, and the floppy disk created that way.


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

pegleg said:


> I will follow your wonderful instructions after I borrow a startup disk. Will let you know how it goes.
> 
> Thanks.


Load Hiren's BootUp CD 1.3, burn to CD and than start up with this CD that runs on its own. Plenty of software to partitioning format etc.

Bernardus


----------



## pegleg (May 1, 2004)

We pulled the 1.7G drive and just kept the 9.+G Western Digital drive. When we reload 95 or 98 I don't have all the drivers for the modem, thernet card, audio. I tried to pick a generic modem to try - and that didn't work. I then did the STUPID THING - I deleted the modem from the hardware device (thinking I could delete what modem I picked - not remove it from the list). Is there a reset default settings in the BIOS that would bring it back?

I figure I will then gather drivers onto a CD and see if any of them match. The modem is FM-3623-11 V6.0 ESS2838 (something from the Pine Group). The ethernet is a Taimag HE012D P/N E570 Rev AB4.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

If the information you have provide us is correct your modem is :

ES2838/ES2839
SuperLink-M ES56H-PI 
(ES56STH-PI)

Drivers for Windows 98SE are located here:

ftp://ftp.esstech.com/pub/modem/pci/Z1/SE/V543067SE.zip

Here is the page for ESSTECH:

http://www.esstech.com/techsupp/drivers.shtm#comm

The Network Adapter (Free registration will be required):

http://members.driverguide.com

File name: taimaghe-012d.zip

Company: Davicom Semiconductor (Taimag HE-012D)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

For driverguide.com, the login name drivers and password all still works. You'll get a screen to register, but it will allow you to continue without doing so.


----------



## pegleg (May 1, 2004)

JSntgRvr,
I was finally able to get the drivers accepted by the modem and was able to get on line. I had trouble getting the Taimag drivers loaded onto a CD for the ethernet card. Files said they would not copy all info, but since owner of computer says she has disk for the card, I will let her do that "IF" she switches to dsl or cable internet service.
My only other problem is the Multimedia Audio device cannot find any drivers. I cannot tell what manufacturer it is by looking inside the CPU (I only see a yellow item that has AMP stamped on it), but on the startup screen there were the codes for Vendor/Device/Class of 1106/3058/0401. I figured you might know where to look up these codes to find the mfg/model (since you're so good at this). Would love to know how to do that also.
Thanks for all the help you gave. I saved a copy of all your instructions on my computer so I can refer to it anytime.
Thanks again.


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

Try Aida 32 as a diagnostic tool it's freeware and gives the config. info
It may well detect your card with the vendor
The chipset may be a key to the type of card, also the number on google.
bernardus


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is the sound built into the motherboard? If so, the motherboard model will help.

This isn't a name branded computer per chance?


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

http://rate.affero.net/AcaCandy/

Some older computers have there sound integrated on the mother board
But all later models have a soundcard separate, jou'll see the slot with plug in connectors, usually three . You need a driver to use such card but under Xp and lesser under W 98, a variety off drivers is standard available.
You can download drivers if you know the type of card, perhaps you can read this info on the card? you have to open the pc, when switched off there is no risk, you may pull the card. With the program AÏda 32 you may be able to find out what card is installed without opening your PC.

bernardus


----------



## pegleg (May 1, 2004)

Ok guys - I thought I remembered seeing Oak Technologies..but I dont see it anymore (was this possibly from boot disk?). There is a CPU ID/ucode ID 0631. Would this help or am I going to get the magnifying glass out again (LOL). Thanks all.


----------



## pegleg (May 1, 2004)

Ok guys - I thought I remembered seeing Oak Technologies..but I dont see it anymore (was this possibly from boot disk?). There is a CPU ID/ucode ID 0631. Would this help or am I going to get the magnifying glass out again (LOL). Thanks all.


----------



## pegleg (May 1, 2004)

At one point I had info of MSCDEX Version 2.25 Oak Technologies Inc 1993-1996. AMD Duron (tm) Processor. KL-133 K7 Chipset.

Ok guys - I thought I remembered seeing Oak Technologies..but I dont see it anymore (was this possibly from boot disk?). There is a CPU ID/ucode ID 0631. Would this help or am I going to get the magnifying glass out again (LOL). Thanks all.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Oak Tech refers to the cdrom drivers. Keep looking.


----------



## pegleg (May 1, 2004)

Info off the different chips:

VIA 1IB704431

VT82C686B 0108CD

SC1155CSW 0103 E03202 

AMCO is stamped on the pink unit located near the serial ports.
AMP is stamped on the yellow unit located at the sound ports.


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

pegleg said:


> Ok guys - I thought I remembered seeing Oak Technologies..but I dont see it anymore (was this possibly from boot disk?). There is a CPU ID/ucode ID 0631. Would this help or am I going to get the magnifying glass out again (LOL). Thanks all.


Oak Technology and MSCDEX are CD drivers

bernardus


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

PegLeg

It's not clear what your question or problem is?

bernardus


----------



## pegleg (May 1, 2004)

I could not find drivers to get this working properly. There isn't an audio CARD on the motherboard. Looks like its a piece integrated with the board, like what is around the ports for the printer.

Cannot get the sound to work.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

pegleg said:


> I could not find drivers to get this working properly. There isn't an audio CARD on the motherboard. Looks like its a piece integrated with the board, like what is around the ports for the printer.
> 
> Cannot get the sound to work.


Pegleg, download the SIW from my link, load it onto a floppy and run it in that pc, it will tell all the details you need to know.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

If the device is 3058 as posted, then it is a Via AC97:

Chip Number: VT8203058 
Chip Description: AC97 Audio Codec (All VIA Chipsets)

http://downloads.viaarena.com/drivers/audio/ComboAudio_A1u390a.zip


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

pegleg said:


> I could not find drivers to get this working properly. There isn't an audio CARD on the motherboard. Looks like its a piece integrated with the board, like what is around the ports for the printer.
> 
> Cannot get the sound to work.


Hello Pegleg
Some mainboards have a integrated soundapplication like Compaq for instance. First we have to find out what type of mainboard you have, the manufacturer and their support could help you to detect the drivers.
Normally the type of mainbord is printed on the board clearly visible.
Run the Program Aída 32 freeware, it will tell you what board you have.
bernardus


----------



## pegleg (May 1, 2004)

OK All - Step 9 of 100 is completed LOL

Between using all of your information, plus finding a link to microsoft I was able to get all the audio working. I had ended up needing ksclocf.ax, ksdata.ax, ..interf..proxy..vpintf.ax files. Microsoft had me copy Driver11.cab and 12, 15..etc. to a windows folder. When the drivers were installing, I ended up finding the last ones there.

The only bad thing now is the A drive. After trying so many floppies and programs, whenever you put a floppy into Drive A it wants to format the disk -- then cannot do that process. And yes the drive worked fine before. I went through Device Manager and tried to update the driver, ran it through that process, but no luck.

Is the only option left to replace the floppy drive? There may be a used one I can get today (since I have to return the computer to it's owner today). But the question is (since I'm not a hardware person): can I just connect the new drive...and the system will see the drivers if needed. Am I correct that I would not lose all the other work I've done to the computer?


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

There won't be a problem installing a new floppy drive, just make sure you have the cable the right way round. Wrong way round = floppy drive light on constantly.


----------



## pegleg (May 1, 2004)

Thanks to EVERYONE who helped.


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

pegleg said:


> OK All - Step 9 of 100 is completed LOL
> 
> Between using all of your information, plus finding a link to microsoft I was able to get all the audio working. I had ended up needing ksclocf.ax, ksdata.ax, ..interf..proxy..vpintf.ax files. Microsoft had me copy Driver11.cab and 12, 15..etc. to a windows folder. When the drivers were installing, I ended up finding the last ones there.
> 
> ...


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

Hello Pegleg

Is it drive A that wants to format?
If so let it run on a blank diskette, be shure that the diskette is write enabled by the key hole. Formatting of a diskette would not harm you, you may have set a format at reboot. I don't think that the diskettedriver is the problem. Windows would let you know if the harddisk is to be formatted, besides the antivirusscanner would not permit that the harddisk is being accessed to format. Enter start, run, and type; MSConfig Enter see if there is a program or application that will format and deselect this.
bernardus


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You could test the floppy drive hooked up outside of the case. I have seen instances where they are screwed into the bay too tightly, or aren't level, and will give you the reformat option every time. And then again, the drive could have died as well. A new one should only set the owner back about $12....IF they even think they need one


----------

